# Did 14.7 make things worse



## joshuamac (Jul 31, 2010)

I've always seen a delay in the program list and the top banner showing up when pressing the TiVo central button, but since they dropped 14.7 on me it is way long. The program list is taking longer and I think 8 seconds for the top banner to show up is a little too long don't you. Not that I really care about the top banner. But it's never taken this long before. It's not my Internet connection because that's 25 mb and I have it connected to the LAN port. Then deleting programs is no faster and when I'm scrolling between recorded programs that is also now slower. So is it just me or is 14.7 worse than 14.6.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I was thinking the sidebar show info took longer than usual to pop in the last few days, but don't want to attribute that to 14.7 quite yet.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm seeing this as well. I haven't forced a reboot yet to see if that helps, but it appears 14.7 has done something to bork the retrieval of web-sourced data. It's intermittent, but glaringly obvious following the update. A UI reset doesn't help.

Awesome.

-DPF


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

My first impression is that 14.7 clearly isn't any better than 14.6 and may even be worse. I'm noticing a distinct pause when bringing up the now playing list and when paging up and down in a large list like the Tivo Suggestions page. The delay goes away after each new page is seen (i.e. if I page down, then up then down again then that last down is instant), so clearly there is some caching going on but I'm baffled by why there is any delay at all. The delay isn't long, it's just mildly annoying. 

I'm astounded this hasn't been fixed yet. We'll be coming up on year since release pretty soon, and a simple text menu with less than 100 items in it being displayed in pages of about a dozen or so items is still slow and clunky. This is 1990s GUI technology. No, I'm sorry, it's not even 1990s technology. I wouldn't have accepted this level of performance out of a DOS-based app back in the 1980s.

EDIT: And for the record, my Internet connection is rock-solid, flawless, and wired.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

smbaker said:


> My first impression is that 14.7 clearly isn't any better than 14.6 and may even be worse. I'm noticing a distinct pause when bringing up the now playing list and when paging up and down in a large list like the Tivo Suggestions page. The delay goes away after each new page is seen (i.e. if I page down, then up then down again then that last down is instant), so clearly there is some caching going on but I'm baffled by why there is any delay at all. The delay isn't long, it's just mildly annoying.
> 
> I'm astounded this hasn't been fixed yet. We'll be coming up on year since release pretty soon, and a simple text menu with less than 100 items in it being displayed in pages of about a dozen or so items is still slow and clunky. This is 1990s GUI technology. No, I'm sorry, it's not even 1990s technology. I wouldn't have accepted this level of performance out of a DOS-based app back in the 1980s.
> 
> EDIT: And for the record, my Internet connection is rock-solid, flawless, and wired.


NIce rant. Boggles the mind why a simple list is so slow...


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

I've had 24.7 RC7 for weeks now on one machine. If anything faster than 14.6. Last day or two seen some slowness which is probably Tivo's servers. Perhaps they are tied up pushing out 14.7.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

smbaker said:


> My first impression is that 14.7 clearly isn't any better than 14.6 and may even be worse. I'm noticing a distinct pause when bringing up the now playing list and when paging up and down in a large list like the Tivo Suggestions page. The delay goes away after each new page is seen (i.e. if I page down, then up then down again then that last down is instant), so clearly there is some caching going on but I'm baffled by why there is any delay at all. The delay isn't long, it's just mildly annoying.


My personal suspicion is that this is entirely due to the flash implementation they are using. I'd wager flash has no support for scrolling lists, so anytime they need to scroll they have to start over and re-render the entire screen contents from scratch. I attribute the huge delay deleting a show to the same effect. The delete itself probably is fast, but rendering the update list minus the deleted item takes forever.


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

Yes, I believe it is worse. There is definitely some network coupling here as well. I did an experiment where I pulled the wired ethernet cable that I have while locked up. It immediately recovered my lock up and replaced it with the not connected to the network issues. I'll try to re-create this a few times.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Well, hey, at least TiVo is advertising to hire more Engineers again on the TiVo main menu screen. Maybe they'll hire a few that actually can write menu or text display code that *works*. Almost one year since Premiere's release now. This is ridiculous.



smbaker said:


> My first impression is that 14.7 clearly isn't any better than 14.6 and may even be worse. I'm noticing a distinct pause when bringing up the now playing list and when paging up and down in a large list like the Tivo Suggestions page. The delay goes away after each new page is seen (i.e. if I page down, then up then down again then that last down is instant), so clearly there is some caching going on but I'm baffled by why there is any delay at all. The delay isn't long, it's just mildly annoying.
> 
> I'm astounded this hasn't been fixed yet. We'll be coming up on year since release pretty soon, and a simple text menu with less than 100 items in it being displayed in pages of about a dozen or so items is still slow and clunky. This is 1990s GUI technology. No, I'm sorry, it's not even 1990s technology. I wouldn't have accepted this level of performance out of a DOS-based app back in the 1980s.
> 
> EDIT: And for the record, my Internet connection is rock-solid, flawless, and wired.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

mies doing the update now, hope iy doesn't muck up the machine or I may shoot it... Too bad we can roll back software to the poimt it worked as intended


----------



## bsmith1051 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, i think it's worse. My unit has started to 'lose' the network connection even though I'm wired and all my other computers are still connected. When it happens, pulling the cable and then reconnecting does not fix it; have to manually reboot. 

I also just had it spontaneously reboot on me as I tried to watch Netflix. I know that's been happening to lots of people in the past but I'd never experienced it before now (with 14.7)


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Im not seeing any of these issues. If anything Netflix is running faster than it was and the new search episode feature is cool.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No issues here. In fact, I see no real difference at all.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I didn't notice any difference.


----------



## Andyistic (Sep 25, 2009)

I only use the high-def menus on occasion to see the disk space meter.
Otherwise, I'm always on standard definition menus - much faster and I don't have to see useless graphics.

BTW? Still no HuluPlus ?


----------



## mec1991 (Nov 5, 2004)

I don't notice anything worse, but the one thing I mentioned in another thread as being fixed is not; last night I moved a season pass down the list and created another never ending "please wait" scenario requiring the power cord to be pulled. To the best of my memory this just did not happen with my S2 DT or several S1 models in years past. If it did, it was very rare. With the Premiere it seems to be a common problem every time I use the season pass manager. This might just be something quirky with my particular unit but it is very annoying.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Just as an FYI, using the season pass manager at tivo.com seems much faster when reordering or revising the season passes.


----------



## RichB (Apr 2, 2003)

I had a couple of 1 minute plus hangs.
I restart and it has not happened again.

I have had 14.7 for weeks so maybe it was network related.

- Rich


----------



## mec1991 (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info, guys. 

I have never used the online manager but will give it a try the next time I need to move a show. 

I may even buy an iPad just for the app.


----------



## LoneWolf15 (Mar 20, 2010)

Things worked well for about a day after the 14.7 upgrade, and I am now having these delays people are talking about as well. I'll reboot again, but I have done one reboot during that time and it hasn't really helped.

Going to "My Shows", or selecting a show from there has the potential to cause a 15-30 second delay. I have never experienced this until this past week. I'm going to need to reboot later (SO using the TV right now), as well as test using the SD menus; I have always used the HD ones.

The SO is not a happy camper about this.


----------



## dsa1971 (Feb 10, 2008)

I just signed up again with Netflix for the streaming only subscribtion plan so this is the first time I've used it on TiVo I have to say the experience is pretty poor compared to Netflix on my Ps3. My ps3 already has hulu plus as well. I've been a TiVo subscriber for years but TiVo is really falling behind.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Joe01880 said:


> Im not seeing any of these issues. If anything Netflix is running faster than it was and the new search episode feature is cool.


An Update: To correct my above quote. As of 1/15/11 Pandora and Rhapsody will not play through my TiVo Premeire. My music will also not play from my computer however YouTube videos download and play just fine. This must be related to 14.7 due to before 14.7 both music apps worked fine and both are still working on my TiVo HD which is still on 11.j. Both Tivos are wired via cat5 to my network.
I just forced a connection to TiVo service with no change. I will now reboot my Premeire and see if that helps.

Rebooting the Premeire seemed to work, never had any issues with network connections before 14.7


----------



## Mousit (Aug 19, 2004)

I've seen more issues since getting 14.7 on my Premier than I saw with 14.6. In particular I've seen the well-documented interface "freeze" (particularly no response to the remote) more regularly. I was seeing it before too, where it would just sit there basically ignoring inputs from the remote, but eventually it would "wake up" again and start responding (which could take anywhere between 1 minute and 1 HOUR before it started responding again). However, since going to 14.7 I've seen it happen significantly more often. Used to be a somewhat rare type of thing, now I've had it happen three times this week alone.

I've also been seeing bugs I've never encountered before. In particular, I have closed captioning turned on. The CC stuff has been very weird with 14.7. Inconsistent, prone to just plain going nuts where it starts spewing junk in different colors and blinking and with weird characters, not to mention covering half the screen with a huge block of black yet no text in it, with only a restart making it go back to behaving normally. And just a few minutes ago I had to actually restart my Premier because some of the CC lines got stuck on the screen. As in, permanently. I could change the channel. I could go into the TiVo menu. I could play a recording. No matter what I did, those CC lines stayed there on the screen, unmoving and unchanging (which was great for trying to navigate the TiVo menu with those black lines covering a bunch of options). It wasn't my television's problem, since I could change inputs and they'd go away; it was only on the TiVo input. I have never seen that before.

All in all 14.7 has not been a welcome upgrade for me.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

For captioning issues I learned a great tip a while back: Under Settings > Displays > Closed Captioning make sure you have "Digital Captions" set to "None" and "Standard Captions" set to "CC1". With Digital Captions enabled I used to have all kinds of problems with captions that went away once I turned Digital Captions off.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

remote is slower to respond then with the previous firmware


----------



## EAnglum (Nov 25, 2006)

14.7 appears to have been a downgrade for me. I did not know an update was being pushed, but when the Tivo started act up, I figured I would check - what I found was 14.7 RC7 on our Tivo.

Banner takes longer to update, last night it froze (with the green circle) at the Tivo screen and recovered on its own after several minutes. I did not want to reboot as it was recording two shows...this would be a new problem for my box that I have not seen before.

I'm rebooting this morning to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

What i first noticed was a " Not connected to Netwrok" message on the home screen in HDUI and almost nothing would play. Having like experiences with my TiVo HD in the past i fugured an update had been pushed and didnt take properly so i forced a connection to TiVo and after a long download 14.7 appears. Then a few days later problems with network apps like Pandora and connecting to my own PC.
TiVo you need to fix this!


----------



## reeseg (Jun 24, 2005)

14.7 also mucked my Premiere. Only after receipt of 14.7 did I start having the freezes, sometimes into 20 min or more with no response. Green Donut hang was non-existant for me before the update. Now, it's every time I'm downloading an Amazon on Demand TV show or using extended web search. I didn't think I would have to move to the SDUI but it looks like the only stability is found in turning off extended web features.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

I've lost some HD channel that only return after a restart or channel scan/search


----------



## mec1991 (Nov 5, 2004)

I was just going to post that the finished 14.7 software seems snappier than the old version when I discovered that *all* my menu screens (SD) have turned jet black in color. Never seen that before on any of my older models. Am currently doing a manual restart to see if that will fix the problem and yep it did - they are back to their SD colors.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

Let's hope 14.7 is stabilized with the final release. I was going to get one and saw this post and went WOAH ...


----------



## mec1991 (Nov 5, 2004)

Just watched a streamed Netflix movie via SD menus and then clicked "remove from instant queue" only to get a "no signal" error message then was treated to the "welcome starting up" screen as it rebooted itself once again. 

Really not a happy camper.


----------



## Brighton Line (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm having delete issues, when I delete a program from the menu or from the message you get after watching I get the green circle on the screen and it just sits there spinning not responding to any remote input other than Live TV button. After going to Live TV and back into the HD menu's everthing is fine.


----------



## Leon WIlkinson (Feb 13, 2000)

I now when using HDUI have missing shows on the bottom of the list, might be some in the center. Shows at the end is just obvious cause on the page before the last It shows darkened but when you go to the next page all from it on is gone.


----------



## pgreene8 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got a software update to 14.7.1 this morning. The TiVo didn't take long to restart and update. Initial impression is that it seems snappier: no green rings after selecting a show in My Shows, and no "lost internet connection" messages so far, and the Discovery Bar has content. We'll see....


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

The menus and banner are slower for me on 14.7 I also thought that it had cleared up my pixellation problem, but that seems to have come back as well.


----------



## NBB1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I've had my TiVo for less than a month and I wasn't familiar with the previous firmware, so I can't compare, but 14.7 is very problematic.

There are several problems, which are probably interrelated. First, multiple times a day it loses the connection to the network and all the problems that go along with that. I use software (Network Magic) to monitor devices on my home network and I can see that the TiVo is losing the network connection. The network is fine, it just disconnects on its own accord. Later, it will reconnect, sometimes after a reboot, other times on its own accord.

I have a lot of devices on my network of different types (e.g., iPhone, PC, Mac, Blu-ray player, Xbox 360, etc.) and it's only the TiVo that disconnects. It's startlingly unreliable.

In addition, I frequently get the "green ring of death" (GRoD) It _appears_ to happen most often when the TiVo is trying to pull data from the network, for example, when selecting a recommended program and to show the sidebar. When the GRoD shows up, it _never_ goes away. I eventually do the Thumbs Up+Thumbs Down+Play to reload, but this usually doesn't resolve the problem. The top bar usually is blank when it comes back, and almost any selection in "My Shows" leads to another GRoD.

Both of these problems happen several times a day. A forced reboot is usually the only thing that resolves either. If it weren't for the fact that a reboot takes such a long time, it wouldn't bother me so much...


----------



## pgreene8 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi NBB1 - had the exact same problems as you describe when I got the update to 14.7.RC7. But then this week I got anther update to 14.7.1 and the problems are resolved.

Did you know which version of 14.7 your TiVo has? I'm curious if other people are seeing an improvement in 14.7.1


----------



## NBB1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I just checked, and it's 14.7.1.

While checking, it GRoD'd again when I went to delete a repeat episode of "The Office" it had recorded as a "suggestion." Weirdly, it had recorded 2 episodes: one episode GRoD'd the TiVo whenever I highlighted the title, the other was no problem and I was able to select it and delete it. 

Every GRoD with the first episode required me to do the TD+TU+Play to get rid of it (as of this writing, I still can't delete it), but the network always appeared to be connected. I don't know what's going on with this thing.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

I had a couple network problems & green rings while browsing with the RC. I'll make sure I have 14.7 and see if it continues this weekend. 

NBB1, you may want to try deleting it a different way. As far as I know, there are 3 additional options besides just selecting delete.
1:Go into the show menu, and press "clear" on the remote.
2: Press "clear" while in the NPL and you have the show highlighted.
3: Watch the show, and FFWD to the end, then delete it that way. The best way to do that is to FFWD, then hit the 30-second forward button. This skips to the next tick, so you should be able to get to the end of the show with 3 button presses in less than 5 seconds.
HTH


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

pgreene8 said:


> Hi NBB1 - had the exact same problems as you describe when I got the update to 14.7.RC7. But then this week I got anther update to 14.7.1 and the problems are resolved.
> 
> Did you know which version of 14.7 your TiVo has? I'm curious if other people are seeing an improvement in 14.7.1


Interesting. My last update was to 14.7.RC7-01-3-746, when TiVo starting pushing it out to everyone. I have not rebooted since, and now when I check, it is 14.7-01-3-746. Strange... same version number but the "RC" disappeared. Are you sure you don't mean "14.7.01"?


----------



## Troll1678 (Apr 15, 2008)

I don't recall getting update 14.7.RC7 but the update I currently have is 14.7-01-3-748. What's the difference between my 8 and crxssi's 6?

Before I got the 14.7 I never had Network Connectivity problems! Well I have seen that message 3 or 4 times now using the HDUI.

After the last one I went into the Network/Phone menu and chose the 'Let the DVR assign itself an IP address'. After that, thankfully, I haven't had any Network connection problems.

Before 14.7 I got the occasional Green Meanie and my Duo-Core Tivo would rectify itself in disurbing but not suicidal wait pattern.

Now I get the Green Meanies more frequently and the last one I got I had to pull the plug (for the first time).

Between my TPXL and the TA I'm always stepping in BS! I can understand TWC protecting their signal but I can't understand why Tivo can't get its firmware straightened out!

Hey Tivo why is that it's such a big deal to try and prevent upgrades by your customers but were coming upon the first year anniversary of the Premier's release and your programming team can't get this right?

Please, I beg you, use both cores if you have to, but fix the firmware. At the very least if ya can't do that then don't ADD more problems to what I consider my very expensive investment in my Tivo w/Lifetime.


----------



## NBB1 (Jan 21, 2011)

My TiVo has had no Internet connection for the past 5 hours and I decided to reboot. I've tried reconnecting to the TiVo service twice, and both times it says "Gateway not found." (for the record, nothing on my network has changed and every other device works fine)

That's one thing, the other is, why does it take 10 to 15 minutes for the TiVo's "Preparing" to make the connection? First there's the 10 minutes for the "reboot" of the TiVo and then another 10 to 15 minutes to "Prepare" to reconnect. *What's taking so long??* This is ridiculous.

EDIT: While writing the above, the TiVo was preparing to connect to the TiVo service. It didn't work, so I pulled the plug and restarted, and timed how long each step took. I wasn't entirely accurate above. It took 9 minutes for the TiVo to reboot. It took another 9 minutes of "Preparing" and about 30 seconds for "Gateway not found'.

So, I'm looking at about 19 minutes of wasted time every time I lose the network connection, which happens _multiple _times a day.

Also, according to my networking software, the TiVo never attempted to _actually _connect to the network. According to my network history, from midnight to 3am, it sporadically tried to connect, and since 3am, it hasn't made any attempts to connect to the network despite several reboots. All my other devices have been connected 100% of the time.


----------



## pgreene8 (Dec 31, 2005)

You're right, 14.7.01. My mistake. And it was one of those "pending restart" type updates that you only know about if you check.

The bad news is that last night I got the no internet connection message and spinning green ring again, so this version doesn't seem to have fully eliminated the problem.


----------



## pgreene8 (Dec 31, 2005)

NBB1 - If I were you I would call both the cable provider and TiVo.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I have had the Premier for a week or so. It downloaded this update before I was ever able to use it, so I cannot compare to previous versions, but I can compare to my Tivo S1..

:Network seems stable. Getting guide updates ok.
:Netflix and Pandora work well
:Network copy to PC works well
:"Sound effects" sometimes work, sometimes dont. Doesnt seem like any rhyme or reason.
:Very Slow. I had to switch to classic GUI.
:When I turn on the TV, after the Tivo has sit for 12-18 hours, I have a static pixellating picture on the screen. Usually hitting Tivo or Skip back kicks it into the "Keep/Delete screen. Appears to be a show that was recording on Suggestions each time.
:Cut off a Season Pass recording, after recording 10 minutes. Shows "Partial" in the playlist, but no entry in history at all as to why it never recorded the whole show.
:OTA tuners are VERY susceptible to multipath.

So all in all, its not exactly what I expected from a series 4 Tivo. It reminds me of one of DirecTv's early dvrs running on beta test software.

I am going to keep it, and hope it gets fixed, but I am not overly impressed at all. I expected a much faster and improved DVR from one I bought over a decade ago.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Davelnlr_ said:


> :When I turn on the TV, after the Tivo has sit for 12-18 hours, I have a static pixellating picture on the screen. Usually hitting Tivo or Skip back kicks it into the "Keep/Delete screen. Appears to be a show that was recording on Suggestions each time.


I've had this several times as well. I'd originally written it off to some sort of signal quality issue as it looked like a pixelated broken MPEG stream. In my case it was also easily cleared by hitting the Tivo button. It usually prompts a "What is that?!?!" exclamation from whatever visitor was at my house at the time.

Frankly, I have to explain a lot of Tivo idiosyncrasies to people since getting the Premiere. The worst one being last week where the box was down for a reboot for 5-7 minutes because I made the mistake of assuming the Youtube feature was reliable. The box is not encouraging good word-of-mouth sales. Quite the opposite, I spend most of my time telling people why not to buy it. Didn't want it to be that way, but it's the truth.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

14.7RC made things worse for me as well. I didn't think it was possible. Constant network connectivity issues. It looks like it updated to 14.7.1 so I'll see if that has been fixed today.


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Feb 9, 2008)

smbaker said:


> Frankly, I have to explain a lot of Tivo idiosyncrasies to people since getting the Premiere. The worst one being last week where the box was down for a reboot for 5-7 minutes because I made the mistake of assuming the Youtube feature was reliable. The box is not encouraging good word-of-mouth sales. Quite the opposite, I spend most of my time telling people why not to buy it. Didn't want it to be that way, but it's the truth.


Unfortunately this is not the TiVo to recommend to friends if you want to keep them. :down:


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Davelnlr_ said:


> :Very Slow. I had to switch to classic GUI.


Yep. Thank God they didn't remove the SDUI, or I would have returned the Premiere immediately.



> :When I turn on the TV, after the Tivo has sit for 12-18 hours, I have a static pixellating picture on the screen. Usually hitting Tivo or Skip back kicks it into the "Keep/Delete screen. Appears to be a show that was recording on Suggestions each time.


Interesting. I, too, have seen something very similar to that behavior. I thought it was a fluke, or perhaps it was a channel that had severe tuning problems. It never caused a hang or other problem, I just pressed "TiVo" to return to the menu.



> So all in all, its not exactly what I expected from a series 4 Tivo. It reminds me of one of DirecTv's early dvrs running on beta test software.


Yep- exactly my feelings. The Premiere is a device that was released as an alpha product and a year later is still in beta testing.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

14.7 MUCH worse for me, too. I had so many "green circle" delays and freezes - AND no network connection found messages, I was forced to revert back to the classic menu. Let me know when this is fixed, please.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I forgot to mention (but remembered at the prompting of another thread) Ever since I got the 14.7 update, it seems to sometimes ignore or lose my "play" command on my Slide remote when I am trying to stop fast forwarding during playback. It is very irritating, especially since it used to work very well. Sometimes it will keep zooming ahead for several seconds while I press "play" dozens of times. I don't know if it is limited to just the Slide or also does it on the optical remote, since I don't use anything but the Slide. 

And to think we are hounding for updates to try and SOLVE problems.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

New bug for, my season pass conflict menu reads:

"Font4 Regular 28pt EBEBEB
Font4 Regular 28pt EBEBEB
Font4 Regular 28pt EBEBEB
Font4 Regular 28pt EBEBEB
Font4 Regular 28pt EBEBEB
Font4 Regular 28pt EBEBEB"


Still works ok.....


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

I agree. This is just silly bad.

I've had Tivo in one form or another for more than 10 years. I've gone from huge cheerleader to unable to recommend this to anyone. HD menus in 14.7 are simply unusable. This is class action bad. The product does not work for the most basic services marketed.

As a last ditch effort, I'm switching to classic menus. I think I made a huge mistake with product lifetime on the premier.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

crxssi said:


> I forgot to mention (but remembered at the prompting of another thread) Ever since I got the 14.7 update, it seems to sometimes ignore or lose my "play" command on my Slide remote when I am trying to stop fast forwarding during playback. It is very irritating, especially since it used to work very well. Sometimes it will keep zooming ahead for several seconds while I press "play" dozens of times. I don't know if it is limited to just the Slide or also does it on the optical remote, since I don't use anything but the Slide.
> 
> And to think we are hounding for updates to try and SOLVE problems.


Have you checked your batteries? I have generally found the Slide to be very picky about battery levels. I think it might have something to do with BT. When I get down to around 80% per the System Info screen, I start to have issues.


----------



## nyctwc (Apr 6, 2010)

Brighton Line said:


> I'm having delete issues, when I delete a program from the menu or from the message you get after watching I get the green circle on the screen and it just sits there spinning not responding to any remote input other than Live TV button. After going to Live TV and back into the HD menu's everthing is fine.


I have the same issue - sometimes the green circle after deleting a program just sits there. Hitting left arrow to go back to the My Shows list makes it go away, but it's an annoying bug and needs to be fixed.


----------



## jimp (Jan 1, 2005)

I've seen the occasional green circle after deleting, popping out to Live TV and back is fine though.

The font4 error on the season pass conflict I've only seen once, but I got a picture of it since it looked funny.


----------



## ghuido (May 9, 2007)

at this rate I'll never get a Premiere since it is not stable. I'll keep my 2 TIVO HD.


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

For me, on all 3 of my Tivo Premiere units, I am noticing slightly stuttering motion when watching TV programs (sports, sitcoms, whatever). Very intermittent, but annoying when it does happen. The 3 TiVos are in 3 separate rooms on 3 different TVs so I believe it's the TiVo that is causing it (still there when I rewind a few seconds and play it back).

Only noticed since the upgrade to 14.7 occurred.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

My Premiere started this stuffering about the 23rd of this month... Watching a recorded program is nearly impossible, when advancing over commerials it advances well past the point desired. Then I have to rewind an try to find the spot where the programing picks up. This defeats the purpose of recording a program


----------

